# Ka24e valve cover noise after warming up?



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

OK, so I bought this truck not too long ago, i'd say 3 months ago. It's a 1992 d21 hardbody pickup with the 2.4 ka24e engine. sohc. The truck now has 148,000 miles on it. I changed the oil in the engine, and put 10w-40 high mileage oil in it as it was burning a little and i was told heavier wouldn't hurt it. My father also insisted on putting a quart of that lucas oil stabilizer in the engine, that thick honey looking stuff. 

Anyways, after changing the oil. I of course, let the engine run for a while. After about 5 minutes of running though, I started hearing a rattling noise coming from the valve cover. It only makes this noise at idle. *I know this is not the timing chain rattling*. Sounds kind of like a marble in a tin can. Could the oil have been too thick? The oil pressure light went off after a few seconds of running, say maybe 3 seconds. THe engine doesnt seem to be burning any oil anymore at the present time.

Again, the engine rattles on startup when cold, which i know is the chain. That goes away quickly though. The other rattle occurs only when the engine is warm, NOT COLD. and is located near the back of the valvecover, not the front. IT doesn't do it until it seems the engine oil has warmed up some. IS it possible that the people i bought the truck from put 20w-50 in the engine to quiet the noise so they could sell it? I know it's a valvetrain issue.... Any ideas? This is worrying me. It is fall now, and the temperature averages 60 to 70 degrees right now in mid morning.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if the timing chain is making noise ..change it out.

look around when you have it apart but it will probably turn out to be the chain and tensioner..


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

i looked around two days ago. I took the valvecover off, and the noise isnt coming from the front of the engine, its coming from the back under the valvecover. I looked at the valvetrain, the cam looked ok and the rocker arms didn't seem to have too much play in them.  The chain is located in the front, and the noise is coming from the back. Sounds like the rockers are slapping. It only happens when it is warm, and stops after revving for about 30 seconds. After the rev, the idle is fine. But it soon comes back.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the valve train play is determined by the t- chain..

the t-chain is out of tolerance ..either due to wear or the t-chain guides being gone..

replace the t-chain and guides and the noise will go away...


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

what kind of eng oil are you using? what brand. and yes the thicker oil can help quiet down the lifters.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...is the ticking in line/timing with the motor, or is it a random tick? Sounds like the valve/lifter ticking that is pretty well documented. Do a search on ticking, I'm sure you will find it. Once it does it, does it stop, or keep going? My understanding is its the hydrologic lifters. Maybe running the thicker oil is making it do it. I'd go with 10/30 and see what you get. As far as I know this doesn't seem to be a problem. Mine does it from time to time if I'm on a long trip, and the engine gets hot.


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

it only does it when the engine warms up. I put 10-40 high mileage. and oil stabilizer. i know this is a weird way to fix things, but i recently drained two quarts out and put 5 30. and the ticking isn't as loud anymore. it isnt a sequence. its a random rattle coming seemingly from the valvecover.


----------



## mchleverett (Oct 5, 2008)

I am getting some niose from mine as well, after some time in the hiway if it has a quick shut down, it has a valve knock when I start it again, which goes away after a few KM. Also will miss!!

Has a KA24 engine as well, with 300k on it!


----------

